# RR: 155. Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1929)










3.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)










4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)










5.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










6.	Scherchen (cond.), Vienna State Opera Orchestra	(1959)










7.	Solti (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)










8.	Fiedler (cond.), Boston Pops Orchestra	(1960)










9.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1983)










10.	Stokowski (cond.), His Symphony Orchestra	(1947)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1929)
3.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)
4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1954)
5.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)
6.	Scherchen (cond.), Vienna State Opera Orchestra	(1959)
7.	Solti (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)
8.	Fiedler (cond.), Boston Pops Orchestra	(1960)
9.	Muti (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1983)
10.	Stokowski (cond.), His Symphony Orchestra	(1947)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

